

Convert your linkedin profile into a CV - dazbradbury
http://www.pixeledcv.com

======
andyhmltn
This doesn't appear to work for me. I just get a blank page with my name on
when trying it. Also: Add a hover state with a cursor change on the buttons
:-)

